# DTS Neo PC does nothing



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 9, 2022)

I have tried to patch my Realtek HD Manager legacy R2.82 and also use the realtek DCH for windows 10 by alan finotty to unlock DDL, and DTS, also unlocking the *DTS NEO PC* in the *SPDIF* options either in legacy version *HDA Realtek HD Manager* or *DCH Realtek Universal* console, but I don't see that the DTS Neo PC technology works, it does practically nothing.

Is there any way to know if this technology works or not?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 9, 2022)

The patcher does not unlock the Neo part as far as I know. Try the Neo-pc option with the policy editor, else I am not 100% sure how you set it up.

If you look through the policy editor, there are a few options to enable, such as support DTS, DTS encoder, DTS Neo-PC, and DTS-PS.
You should also look through 'RtkApi64U.dll' and identify the API's being used with the technology, and register it.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 9, 2022)

any guide on how to use policy editor to use DTS Neo pc? or screenshots?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 9, 2022)

Here are the ones I list in my package. With the policy editor you can search (bottom left) for DTS, see the image below.
It unlocks the panel with the added features, depending on how the Realtek APO is added to the device.

To get all features, Realtek should be active on SFX, MFX, EFX, or LFX, GFX if totally legacy.

AudioProc -- 23-SupportDTS
DrvCtrl-52 -- 10-DTS Encoder
DrvCtrl-20 -- 3-Vista24BitRecord


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 9, 2022)

I am using Realtek HDA legacy oem of gigabyte R2.82 since it is the only one that can show me Dolby pro Logic II and IIx and DTS Neo PC


----------



## Ferather (Feb 9, 2022)

That's to do with the files it comes with. Use 'Resource Hacker' to view the registry details of a dll file.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 9, 2022)

These Dolby Pro Logic II and IIx technologies show that they do work and can convert 2.1 audio. to 5.1 or 7.1



Ferather said:


> That's to do with the files it comes with. Use 'Resource Hacker' to view the registry details of a dll file.


You made me remember 1 week ago out of curiosity I used resourse hack to see what things my Realtek oem r2.82 had and I saw that it had everything from DTS, everything from Dolby had all the technologies that includes sea surround, etc


----------



## Ferather (Feb 9, 2022)

Its most likely Neo-PC just needs to be setup, or there is meant to be registry data in the driver .inf, that is not there as the package is generic.
You can technically manually register all the files, but normally the driver registers what's needed, plus any extra data.

In many cases its not as easy as just registering the APO and then adding keys, sometimes there is more.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 9, 2022)

Ferather said:


> That's to do with the files it comes with. Use 'Resource Hacker' to view the registry details of a dll file.


I'm already in resource hack, what dll file do I have to inspect?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 9, 2022)

Start with RtkApi64U.dll, and note the difference between DTS PS and a few others such as Ultra PC 2. Then continue with all the other files.
Viewing the extra data, which you wont see from the resource table, is much more difficult, however I can both view and edit.

----

If you have the patience, a good start would be to see what files and read the .inf for a Realtek driver with DTS already to go.
You would then try to compare the generic .inf (with no DTS), with the one that has DTS in it.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 9, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Start with RtkApi64U.dll, and note the difference between DTS PS and a few others such as Ultra PC 2. Then continue with all the other files.
> Viewing the extra data, which you wont see from the resource table, is much more difficult, however I can both view and edit.
> 
> ----
> ...


it seems my *realtek legacy hda oem* gigabyte r2.82 is *345mb* and has no such file *RtkApi64U.dll*
so I had to *download *the *realtek hd dch* oem gigabyte [*6.0.9225.1*] which weighs *32mb* and this driver does have the *RtkApi64U.dll*


----------



## Ferather (Feb 9, 2022)

Interesting, do share what you find. Would be good to know.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 9, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Interesting, do share what you find. Would be good to know.


correction I already found it I got confused with the dll I searched for rtkapo64.dll instead of rtkapi64.dll  it seems that in the legacy hda version there is only rtkapi64.dll and in the realtek DCH version there is only rtkapi64U.dll

is this what i should look for or do i have to export a log?






Gustavo Sicha said:


> correction I already found it I got confused with the dll I searched for rtkapo64.dll instead of rtkapi64.dll  it seems that in the legacy hda version there is only rtkapi64.dll and in the realtek DCH version there is only rtkapi64U.dll
> 
> is this what i should look for or do i have to export a log?


the patch only edits the rltkapo.dll and rltkapo64.dll


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 10, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Its most likely Neo-PC just needs to be setup, or there is meant to be registry data in the driver .inf, that is not there as the package is generic.
> You can technically manually register all the files, but normally the driver registers what's needed, plus any extra data.
> 
> In many cases its not as easy as just registering the APO and then adding keys, sometimes there is more.


I had to restore or reinstall my modified realtek because when I use the realtek test I deactivate dts interactive and dolby digital live it remembers that I use Windows 11 and that is possibly it


----------



## Ferather (Feb 10, 2022)

Very odd, I am not fond of the patched version, it might be a case of it works a face value, but behind the scene its only just working, and if anything changes it breaks.
I am not sure if Win11 is also adding insult to injury, I don't like the new UI, well I'm 50-50 with it, looks like a Linux distro, and its clunky.

I also know the patcher will only work on HDA files, it will fail to operate on DCH versions (which are updated regularly).
While I don't use DDL, I can say the dedicated DTS APO is significantly better to use, and 100% stable.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 10, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Very odd, I am not fond of the patched version, it might be a case of it works a face value, but behind the scene its only just working, and if anything changes it breaks.
> I am not sure if Win11 is also adding insult to injury, I don't like the new UI, well I'm 50-50 with it, looks like a Linux distro, and its clunky.
> 
> I also know the patcher will only work on HDA files, it will fail to operate on DCH versions (which are updated regularly).
> While I don't use DDL, I can say the dedicated DTS APO is significantly better to use, and 100% stable.


I've tried to use your *DTS ULTRA DCH INTERACTIVE* driver but I can't understand how to install it, I see many logs, external files, etc, among other things I would like it to be as simple as alan finotty's app, even download his new *AAFOptimusAudioPack9301_OnlyRTK.exe* very simple it only allows me ddl and dtsi even i enable dts neo pc in *realtek universal console* but i see it doesn't work i mean i want *dts neo pc* or *dolby pro logic i*i to *convert stereo* audio *to 5.1*


----------



## Ferather (Feb 10, 2022)

Just follow post 1 to remove old drivers and clean-up the registry, then following the steps double click 'Install' to install the driver.
The reason for the steps is because residual drivers and registry data, can-will cause problems with current drivers.

You will be surprised how many have said about Ultra not working, then after TeamViewer, it was a case of old drivers.

----

The Ultra pack I provide, is for non-Realtek devices, or where specific drivers are needed, such as laptops, or OEM configs.
If you have a mainstream laptop, you just follow post 1, there is nothing special to do, only for 3rd party devices.

For example, I install the DTS DCH driver, and APO4 is running, I can then use 'DTS Settings' to program also my GPU.

====

The pack only contains DTS APO's, no Dolby, there is Neo-PC but it must be added and configured (not controlled by Realtek).
It is disabled because it uses expand technology, and the rear audio quality is not good, I use E-APO with APO4.

Here is an example of expand technology, which doesn't necessarily mix with spatial audio.



----

If you need specs to help with making a decision over dual or single, this might help:

DTS Surround (aka DTS Audio): 6 channels, 24bit 48k, 1509kbps.
Dolby Digital Live: 6 channels, 16bit  48k, 640kbps.

Then its down to expand technology, or clone and spatial.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 10, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Just follow post 1 to remove old drivers and clean-up the registry, then following the steps double click 'Install' to install the driver.
> The reason for the steps is because residual drivers and registry data, can-will cause problems with current drivers.
> 
> You will be surprised how many have said about Ultra not working, then after TeamViewer, it was a case of old drivers.
> ...


I use *DTS Interactive* because it supports *5.1 channels, 48 kHz, 24bit and 1.5 Mbit/s*, I have *Dolby Pro Logic II* activated because it *converts any 2-channel STEREO* audio into *5.1 Surround*, I would like *DTS NEO PC* to do the same as the *DPLII* but it doesn't seem to work, I think I'll try to use your driver again

I mean, my idea on my desktop PC is to get Dolby digital live (although I think I'll stop using it because it's limited to 16bit, 48k, 640kbps), DTS Interactive (I'm currently using it because it supports 24bit, 48k, 1509kbps.) and that the audio *2.1 stereo* originals *convert to 5.1 perfectly* but for that you need technologies similar to DTS Neo 6 or Dolby Pro Logic IIx


----------



## Ferather (Feb 10, 2022)

Aye, DTS Encoder #1 priority, for its age, still better than any AC3, MP3 or AAC file, plus its 6 channels and you can add any APO(s) in front of it.
My pack will give you all of this, I can send you data for enabling the Neo-PC the DTS APO comes with, but I suggest E-APO.

Either way, with my pack you are looking for an APO based SFX upmixer, whatever tech-app takes your fancy.
Even Dolby Digital Plus and DTS-HD HRA (High Resolution Audio) are lossy, but use up to ~7mbps.

The only real improvement, is the above two, or better still, their much newer lossless versions, TrueHD and DTS-HD MA (Master Audio).
Another benefit to the dedicated DTS APO version, is you can program other devices such as your GPU-HDMI, same as SPDIF.



I used the same '.reg' files provided in the 'DTS Settings', using 'Multichannel [Interactive].reg'.
This means, like my Realtek SPDIF, DTS APO4 (DTS:X) is processing, then its encoded.

----

DTS still uses Interactive, better known as DTS Audio, or DTS Surround, with HRA and MA, as a core.

----

Advanced: If I feel like it, I can change settings with E-APO, and the DTS preset '.xml' file.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 10, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Aye, DTS Encoder #1 priority, for its age, still better than any AC3, MP3 or AAC file, plus its 6 channels and you can add any APO(s) in front of it.
> My pack will give you all of this, I can send you data for enabling the Neo-PC the DTS APO comes with, but I suggest E-APO.
> 
> Either way, with my pack you are looking for an APO based SFX upmixer, whatever tech-app takes your fancy.
> ...






Unfortunately my* TV Samsung 4k Q7FN55* does *not support DTS* so it is not convenient for me to use *HDMI-GPU*


----------



## Ferather (Feb 10, 2022)

Fair enough.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 10, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Fair enough.


that's the reason why i got stuck in the spdif interface that goes directly from my PC -> AV Receiver


----------



## Ferather (Feb 10, 2022)

SPDIF-TOSLink > Z906, or HDMI-TOSLink > Z906, here. Well the decision is totally up to you, better to know.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 10, 2022)

Ferather said:


> SPDIF-TOSLink > Z906, or HDMI-TOSLink > Z906, here. Well the decision is totally up to you, better to know.


What is the difference? Better quality? More channels supported? , more compatible formats?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 10, 2022)

No difference, other than HDMI and OEM's, long story tbh, in short SPDIF digital converters are still 2 channel, whereas HDMI is 8 channel.
The thing is, SPDIF can do 15 channels total at the 'consumer level', and at all the same samples and bit rates as HDMI.

Again in short, now OEM's know how to use multichannel digital converters, they can do so with SPDIF.

When it comes to bitstreaming/passthrough, utterly no different, I don't even need an EDID on either interface, just WASAPI exclusive.
Regardless, programming SPDIF with additional formats and then ticking the box is the equivalent to an HDMI EDID.

SPDIF has no set limits, and its limited by the hardware that surrounds it, currently TOSLink runs at a max of 125mbps (27 x 192k).

====

The PCM quality with SPDIF-HDMI, given quality components, should only vary based on the fact the PCM processing is different.
For example, the PCM processing with my ALC 889, vs my AMD GPU, with the same APO's, will vary, different devices.

Bitstreaming/passthrough of a file, is not PCM processing, hence passthrough, no processing.
With some media players you can do PCM direct using WASAPI exclusive.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 10, 2022)

on my AV Receiver supports the following:

*HDMI *supports *LPCM 5.1ch* up to *48khz*, *LPCM 2ch* up to *96khz*, Dolby Digital and *DTS

SPDIF *supports *LPCM 2c*h up to *48khz*, Dolby Digital and *DTS*


----------



## Ferather (Feb 10, 2022)

Ah yes that's correct, sorry I forgot.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 10, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Ah yes that's correct, sorry I forgot.



you mentioned this guide so i am going to try it with my current drivers i think i will install my *latest realtek DCH universal drivers* along with this program
Equaliser APO - Stereo Surround Upmixer | Hifi.ooo - High Fidelity Forum



Ferather said:


> Ah yes that's correct, sorry I forgot.


I tried the equalizer apo very nice and it increases the gain of the stereo audio but the spacing in my 5 speakers is not what I expected, rather Dolby pro Logic IIx or DTS NEO 6 expand the audio from 2 channels to 6 real channels and they do it perfectly I mean the *VOICE *will be heard *only *in the *center speaker*, the *ambient sound*, sound of *instruments* or *effects *will be heard in the *surround back speakers* and the rest of the loud sounds, effects, some voice and musical instruments will be heard in the *right and left speakers* frontal, but the EQUALISER APO only expands the stereo audio to my 5 speakers but it only does that, it does not apply any filter between the voices, instruments, ambient sound, effects, etc. At the moment I will continue using DOLBY PRO LOGIC II, or at least I have to manually configure to separate the sounds independently in my 6 speakers


----------



## Ferather (Feb 11, 2022)

I actually get 8 channels with my setup, and yes E-APO is plain, but also be aware my driver also includes DTS APO4 (DTS:X), whereas your setup would rely on the SFX upmixer to do it.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 11, 2022)

Ferather said:


> I actually get 8 channels with my setup, and yes E-APO is plain, but also be aware my driver also includes DTS APO4 (DTS:X), whereas your setup would rely on the SFX upmixer to do it.


Well I'll stay with my modified realtek legacy since its dolby pro logic II does perfectly expand the 2.1 stereo audio and detects between MUSIC and MOVIE or GAMES and perfectly expands them individually in my 5.1 speakers


----------



## Ferather (Feb 11, 2022)

Out of curiosity, what happens with web browsers and YouTube? Stereo?

P.S. congrats on compiling a driver to use, or at least beginning to.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 11, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Out of curiosity, what happens with web browsers and YouTube? Stereo?




I modify my browser so that it can *support 5.1 channels*

5.1 Surround sound in Chrome - Google Chrome Community





I have it configured like this




If I deactivate this *Dolby Pro Logic II* technology, *YouTube, Browser* or any *stereo audio* will be heard as it was *originally recorded*





Here is a page to do *multichannel tests*
AAC Multichannel Playback Test (fraunhofer.de)


----------



## Ferather (Feb 11, 2022)

Shame I press the browser key on my keyboard, nice trick though, thanks.


----------

